# US Embassy Warning



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

dos_image.jpg





Date: November 15, 2012
To: The U.S. Citizen Community

From: Embassy of the United States, Cairo

Subject: Security Message to U.S. Citizens No. 8: Tensions Over Gaza May Spark Demonstrations on November 15-17

Tensions between Israel and Egypt have escalated over the situation in Gaza. The possibility exists that demonstrations may occur over the weekend beginning today (Thursday). U.S. citizens are advised to maintain a low profile and avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. The downtown area near Tahrir Square, which is in the vicinity of the Embassy, is a common assembly area. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens are also urged to follow both local and international media coverage to assist in maintaining full awareness of this situation.

The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to review their personal security plans and remain alert to their surroundings at all times in Egypt. For the latest security information, U.S. citizens traveling abroad should regularly monitor the Department of State’s Internet website where the Worldwide Caution, Country Specific Information for Egypt, Travel Warnings, and Travel Alerts, including the current Travel Alert for Egypt, can be found. You can also follow the Bureau of Consular Affairs on Twitter and onFacebook. You can also download our free Smart TravelerAppavailable through iTunesand theAndroid market to have travel information at your fingertips. Up-to-date information on security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada, or, for callers outside of the United States and Canada, on a regular toll-line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). 
U.S. citizens are advised to maintain valid travel documents and enroll with the Department of State or the U.S. Embassy Cairo through the State Department’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program website. If you enroll we can keep you up to date with important safety and security announcements and can also help your family and friends get in touch with you in an emergency. U.S. citizens without Internet access may enroll directly with the nearest U.S. Embassy or Consulate. 

For further information, U.S. citizens may call the Embassy’s American Citizens Services Unit at 2797-2301 during business hours, Sunday to Thursday from 8:00 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. Please refer to the American Citizens Services Facebook page at: www.facebook.com/USEmbassyCairoACS. For emergencies after business hours and on weekends and holidays, U.S. citizens can contact the Embassy Duty Officer via the Embassy switchboard at 2797-3300. The Embassy is located at 5 Tawfik Diab Street (formerly known as Latin America Street), Garden City, Cairo.


----------

